# برنامج plc logo! من شركة سيمنس الاصدار الاخير



## كرم الحمداني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هذا رابط برنامج PLC LOGO! من شركة سيمنس الاصدار الاخير منه يعمل على جميع انظمة الويندوز ومنها ويندوز7

https://www.yousendit.com/dl?phi_ac...pm-03002124310600000000%3B301019&locale=en_US


----------



## ibrahim2013 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

